# eheim 2026 - Noisy - Quick Help Please



## Bombay (Mar 6, 2006)

*Calling all eheim pimps - more troubles!!!*

Edited: Calling all Eheim Pimps...more problems!!!

I bought an eheim probably back in 2000. I set it up along with another filter...too much for the tank and NOISY. I read some of the posts talking about the flow ball rattling, but this is not that noise. Having a Emp 400, I know what impeller noise is, and this is it.

I just set this filter up again (the eheim) and it is noisy...impeller noisy. So, I took the impeller cover off and slid the impeller out. I looked at the diagram on page 24 (image 39). It shows the impeller, the shaft, and a rubber bumper on each side. I noticed right away that my impeller only has 1 bumper. Does anyone know if they are supposed to come with 2 or 1?

It seems to me that the noisy impeller would be caused by this...since the other impellers i've seen have two bumpers. Any suggestions?

(Note, this was a brand new filter when I purchased it and I have never removed the impeller before)


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

There should be one rubber bumper in each end, but sometimes it does not come out with the shaft, some times it stays in the holder cup instead. If there is only one then you have found the problem.

The two other common causes for noise are:
1. Air in the pump chamber
2. Worn-out shaft or impeller which makes it fit bad to each other and rattles (but i guess thats not the case here)


----------



## detlef (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi ,

I also own an Eheim 2026 which was so noisy (even called Eheim for help with no success) I replaced it by my old Eheim 2224. Less water flow and less media but so quiet I hardly can hear the pump at all with my ears close to the canister. Much better designed than the new model! I really would like Eheim to produce big filters with less noise. Anyone out there with a quiet 2026? Sorry Bombay can't help you.

Regards,
Detlef


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

I cant agree with that i have a lot of different Eheim pumps and filters and i think all of them are very quiet.

I have one 2128 which is basically the same as 2026 (a bit bigger and with heater) and its very quiet, the only sound is a quiet hum if i place my ear close to it.


----------



## detlef (Dec 24, 2004)

Sorry NE,

I my living room I sit close to the canister (only 1 meter away) and I could not stand the noisy but brand new! 2026. May be these Eheims suffer from differences in production precision? I don't know. I suspect the pump mechanism for filling the canister with water. Rattle and hummmmmmm ...

Regards,
Detlef


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

Dont be sorry, i guess we all might have different experience with a lot of things, but I like Eheim and have had extremely little problems with their products.

There are production updates, my old Pro W&D had major problems with the floating device, but Eheim remade it and after the update it worked like a charm.
Also in ProII I guess there has at least been some kind of update for the flow indicator, which many people reports have been making noise (mine does not, I have the "new" type).

I dont like the starter pump / mechanism at all, maybe i'm stupid but i have a lot of problem every time i have done something with the filter, as i understand it the output hose has to be completely emptied from water to make this work?


----------



## oliver_p (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi,

I have a 2026 running for some weeks and had a 2226 before. The noise level is comparable (low) but the overall build quality of the new 2026 seems to be lower. Maybe this causes more noise due to production spread in some cases...

Best regards,
Oliver


----------



## Bombay (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks NE, but the saga continues.

So here is the concern, question or observation...or all three. As I mentioned, I set this filter up for a few days back in 2000. Too loud. Took it down, packed it up and there is sat for several years in the original box up in the closet in an air conditioned home. 

First, I checked the cavity where the 2nd bumper would sit...nothing there. This really infuriates me since I have never removed the impeller!

2nd, I woke up last night to the unmistakeable sound of water exiting from somewhere. I jumped up in bed...but a glance at my tank...and a glance at the floor put my mind at rest. I told myself that the extra air caught up in the media was being cleared. What a mistake!

I opened the cabinet this morning and it looks like my tank lost about a gallon last night. I checked the hoses, nothing. I checked the tank seams, nothing. I disconnected the filter and brought it to the kitchen. It was the filter that had leaked.

When I unfastened the clips this morning, and turned the motor portion upside down, I noticed that water was pouring from the round primer button area. Is this normal? I thought this area would be sealed?!?! Now, I did continue to "prime" the filter last night once I had it running. I did this since I thought it might release extra air...and thus quiet the noise. Extra air was released. By doing this, did I not allow the primer seal to...well...to seal again? Or is the seal on the primer button defective...or is there something else wrong?

Help! I've never had any luck with this eheim 2026! This is not the case with any of my other filters (mostly hob)...that includes a Magnum 350 canister...which has worked flawlessly.


----------



## Bombay (Mar 6, 2006)

Has anyone had experience in dealing with eheim directly? I purchased this filter from a reputable online retailer, but that was 4-6 years ago. I am sure they will not believe my story about the missing rubber bumper. Anyone have a suggestion on how I might obtain one? Based on looking up the impeller part on thatpetplace.com, the impeller doesn't come with the shaft or bumpers.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

Sorry to hear about all your problems.

Anyone that sells Eheims should be able to at least get it for you.
It seems that you could order directly from Eheim, and the bumper seems to be a part of the spare shaft.

http://www.eheimparts.com/client/homepage.aspx


----------



## Bombay (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, I checked that out last night. It kinda sucks that I would have to pay $17 + shipping for a 1/4" piece of rubber that I never got to begin with!


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

I also thought that it was expensive, i think you can get it muck cheeper at a local Eheim retailer.
These parts is often the same for many models, so if you take the one you have with you, you might easier find one.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I had an impeller problem with my 2013 (out of production). No LFS had them, so I checked online. Some places sell them with impeller, bushing, and shaft, and some people sell them individually. I got the entire set for $17 at thatpetplace.com.
GL with your search!


----------



## Bombay (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks. I found one for $8.99 at the LFS. I actually was very surprised at the price compared to online since the LFS prices are usually much higher. Oh well, I do try to support my LF stores as much as possible (usually livestock). Nonetheless, the impeller shaft issue is resolved...hopefully that will quiet it down.

Still concerned about the leak. I rethought my entire assembly of the product. I posted some pics in another post. Maybe someone can jump over and suggest something. Thanks


----------

